# Drywall Dimples using Screws



## mitaccio (Jan 20, 2009)

I am hanging 5/8" drywall with screws and am having a hard time getting good dimples around the tapered edge. Every time I put a screw in the full thickness areas, I get the right dimple, but on the tapered edge I end up looking like the paper is warped in a ring around the screw. About the diameter of a nickel. Any suggestions on getting good dimples on the tapered edges? Is that normal in the taper?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Are you using a drywall screw gun or at least a dimple-making bit on your regular drill? Some people try to drive screws with just a phillips bit and that of course won't create a dimple. 

Remember, on the tapered edges of the sheet, a dimple isn't all that necessary as long as the screw is driven flush. The taper will be filled with mud and tape, so the screw head will have feathered mud over it.


----------



## mitaccio (Jan 20, 2009)

I did buy a dimple bit, Vermont something or other. Cost $15 and chewed up the paper. I am using a regular philips #2 and having no issues with it in the non-tapered section. It's the stupid tapered area. If I were to use a dimple bit, like the dewalt ones that are $1.50, will I get the dimples in the taper?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

KC said it all. I have had that problem with thin gauge metal studs, is that what your srewing into? BOB.


----------



## mitaccio (Jan 20, 2009)

no, this isn't going into sheet metal. I have 1x3's perpendicular to the floor joists


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

As posted you do not need dimples at the tapered edges. These recessed areas are only there to allow sufficient mud to be applied. At the tapered edges you have the whole edge predimpled.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

What are your 1x3's fastened to? Using 1 x's, I would suspect you have this going on a block wall? If so, is it possible your screws are too long for the thinner tapered edges, and are bottoming out on the block behind the 1 x 3's?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Willie T said:


> What are your 1x3's fastened to? Using 1 x's, I would suspect you have this going on a block wall? If so, is it possible your screws are too long for the thinner tapered edges, and are bottoming out on the block behind the 1 x 3's?


Thats a point WILLIE. but I beleive he has them fastened to the floor joists of the first floor.


----------

